# Four Abandoned Houses in the Midlands/North – Feb & June 2020



## motionlessmike (Jun 10, 2020)

A little collection of recent resi stuff, probably not worth individual reports… We all know what a derp house rammed with old folk clutter looks like!

This first derelict stone farmhouse lies hidden away in the middle of nowhere, almost completely isolated at the edge of Cheshire, last inhabited by the Hobson family in the early 1980’s. Well worth the effort just for the views and walk alone!














I think the young lad's bedroom was nicest to shoot














Wouldn't mind that view out of my bedroom window




Our second derp is in a tiny village just outside of Stafford. This property and surrounding land sold in late 2019 for a bargain £145,000. Recently the wall of vegetation has been cleared around the house exposing a number of cannibalised vehicles to look around.
















The last guy who lived here seemed a bit of a keen photographer and had some decent polaroid shots lying around!







An X reg Vauxhall Chevette




And a baby blue MK5 Cortina were 2 of several vehicles





Number three is buried away in the middle of the Staffordshire Moorlands, a cute white 2-up 2-down cottage which appears to have been abandoned for a long while. Strangely considering the length of abandonment and despite it being rather soggy the electric is still powered up, so being able to coax the lights into life was a bonus!























Fourth and finally is another tiny cottage located in Selby, North Yorkshire. Last inhabited by a woman named Anne. I really liked her retro Kate Bush poster. No external sadly as it was buried in the trees.























Thanks for looking and sorry if this is a bit photo-heavy and has given your mouse wheel a work out!
​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2020)

I enjoyed all them. Nice to see you posting on this forum


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 11, 2020)

A nice collection. I would like to know what the chappies interest in music was as in the titles of the 7" vinyl discs.


----------



## motionlessmike (Jun 11, 2020)

Mikeymutt said:


> I enjoyed all them. Nice to see you posting on this forum



Thanks Mikey! Just Flickr laziness preventing me!


----------



## motionlessmike (Jun 11, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A nice collection. I would like to know what the chappies interest in music was as in the titles of the 7" vinyl discs.



I did have a look but can't actually remember... Just generic 60's 45s!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 11, 2020)

These are beautiful old houses, all deffo my type of derp places


----------



## HughieD (Jun 11, 2020)

Fantastic quartet of places motionlessmike. Really fab pix. Bit of bonus Bush too!

And good to see you on here...


----------



## dewdrop (Jun 13, 2020)

a mateus wine bottle; a popular ornament!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 15, 2020)

Very cool collection, I love the high chair!


----------

